# Repeat Tourist Visas



## Cal211 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Just a simple query (hopefully). Is there any written or unwritten rules on the number of tourist visa's that will be granted per year?

Basically my girlfriend lives and studies in Moscow (She's a Russian National) so I'll be looking at travelling 2 or 3 times per year. No longer than a week each time. She lives in halls so I would be booking a hotel each time for us.

Any knowledge or advice greatly appreciated


----------

